# My First Cuddly by Pat Alinejad (Gypsycream)



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

I do a lot of knitting for charity and have made around 10 of these lovely dolls and never get tired of them. The pattern is so very cute and everyone loves them. You can find Pat's patterns on Ravelry and Etsy. Here is a picture of the most recent two - there are several different hat patterns. Thanks Pat for a gorgeous pattern!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

*Adorable and inspiring! I really need to make a couple of those cuties. *


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Cute Cuddlies!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

where is the picture. I don,t use Ravelry


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

To cute


----------

